# SUB Needed for Friday/Saturday Parking Lot Mass



## dan6399 (Jan 10, 2009)

Im looking for someone to cover my parking lot when Im on vacation this weekend into next week. Just plowing. No sanding. Either a 8 or 9' Plow. Its a hotel. Takes about 3-4 hours per 4" with one truck and a 8' blade. Pay is $60/hr. Must stay there from 2" till its over. Usually not many cars there. 

PM me for details. 

Thanks
DJP Property Maintenance


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

You may want to put two trucks on this weekend if the lot is that big.


----------

